# Luva Bella - Bello Chilean Juice Buckets



## dangerdave

I was checking---because I really enjoyed the Chilean juice buckets I got last year---and Luva Bella has their order forms up for this April's juice season!

Link: http://www.luvabella.com/juice_order_forms.shtml

Order form attached: below

Are we having a gathering this year? It was great meeting some of you last year and swapping some wine. I will be ordering more this year, and making the drive to get them at some point.

What say you all? I might be able to make it, depending on the scheduled date/time. 

View attachment Bellochilean14.pdf


----------



## Julie

Yes we are, I didn't think they would have there form up. I was thinking the first weekend that you can pickup juice buckets which is normally the last weekend in March. How far ahead do you know your schedule? Let's get a date set now that works for you.


----------



## GeoS

Let me know when your heading up please.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Julie

GeoS said:


> Let me know when your heading up please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app



No problem, once Dave says when he can make it, we will post a dare and a time and who is coming. If you want I can pm you so you don't miss the posting


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Julie it's not that bad there that you have to dare people to come.

_[we will post a dare and a time ]_


----------



## dangerdave

Wow, Julie, thanks for asking! As it turns out, I am available for the weekend of March 29th and 30th. We can do it then. I'll leave the details to you.

Hopefully, my wife can come with me this year.


----------



## Julie

Dan, I am expecting you there, I owe you a smack!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Dave, hopefully your wife can make it, I'll make a post on the meeting and a sign up


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Dan, I am expecting you there, I owe you a smack!!!!!



YIPPEEEEE!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Count us two


----------



## ffemt128

Won't be making this trip. We'll be on a plane on the way home that Saturday.


----------



## freeze06

As a new guy to this hobby I plan to get a couple of buckets and hopefully its not more complicated than making dragon's blood.


----------



## Hokapsig

Doug???!!! who is going to ask me to tell stories and to do math problems?????

Freeze, we look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Julie

Ok, let's get a date going. First day for pickup is March 29th, Dave can you make that date or do we need to do a later date?


----------



## Flem

Julie, I think that date is good for me/us. It's been a while!

Hi, freeze06! You're not too far away from me.


----------



## pjd

Looks like I wont be able to attend this one. I will be going back to Pennsylvania sometime around April 15th. Probably will pick my order up on the 19th.


----------



## GeoS

No problem, once Dave says when he can make it, we will post a dare and a time and who is coming. If you want I can pm you so you don't miss the posting

Thanks Julie. I'll check the site and I'm sure Hokapsig will let me know when it is as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Floandgary

Hiya gang! I'm gonna say Flo and I will be there. Will be ordering something as well! Just noticed that LB says that delivery is scheduled for the 29th. Hope it'll be there for us


----------



## GeoS

Hokapsig said:


> Doug???!!! who is going to ask me to tell stories and to do math problems?????
> 
> Freeze, we look forward to meeting you.



Hokapsig, you can do math problems?

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## freeze06

I look forward to meeting all of you as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Runningwolf

freeze06 said:


> As a new guy to this hobby I plan to get a couple of buckets and hopefully its not more complicated than making dragon's blood.



Freeze it's too bad you didn't sign up for my class this Saturday on making Chilean wine.You will get another chance though as i'm doing another one the 1rst of March in Pittsburgh at the American Wine Society conference. I would really recommend you attend this event. There are plenty of classes and you don't have to be a member. This is going to be an open discussion, round table type of class.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Hey all. I am hopeful to make it the 29th as well. See you then.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Matty_Kay

Also, Runningwolf, I will be driving up from Pittsburgh tomorrow morning for your Chilean wine class, looking forward to it!!


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats great be sure to introduce yourself to me. I just finished up dinner with the guys from Luva Bella's. There will be about 75 people in attendance.


----------



## freeze06

Thanks I will check my schedule to see if I can attend.


----------



## GeoS

March 29 is good for me. March 25 is my birthday so my wife can take me out to lunch there!

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Julie

GeoS said:


> March 29 is good for me. March 25 is my birthday so my wife can take me out to lunch there!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Wine Making mobile app


 
I started a thread on who would be coming, I'll add your name to it. And that day is my husband's birthday so I'll be buying that day, too!


----------



## slurve

*Any fall gathering?*

Looking to make my initial visit to Luva Bella, if there is a fall gathering I'd love to coordinate with that date.


----------

